# Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?



## Dorschi (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo !
Ich will mir neben meinen Stahlvorfächern noch ein paar Vorfächer aus Fluorocarbon binden. Will ja doch noch die Möglichkeit zur  Auswahl haben.
Hatte da so an 15 lbs. Material gedacht.
Ist das zu dick?
Ich glaube, das entspricht 40er Durchmesser.
Was verwendet Ihr denn so?
Es geht aber nicht um die Frage Fluo oder Stahl!
Beste Grüße #h  #h 
P. S. Freue mich auf einen informativen und von mir aus auch mit Diskrepanzen versehenen Thread ohne persönliche Härten!


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

Fluorocarbon ?
Ist nicht besonders abriebfest.
Bist du sicher das du nicht Hardmono meinst ?


----------



## Dorschi (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Fluorocarbon ?
> Ist nicht besonders abriebfest.
> Bist du sicher das du nicht Hardmono meinst ?



Recht hast Du natürlich! 
Danke Mario!


----------



## Veit (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

@ Marioschreiber: Das ist aber Quatsch, dass Fluorocarbon nicht sehr abriebfest ist, jedenfalls nach meinen Erfahrungen. Ich habe dieses Material beim Karpfenangeln sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt an einer Stelle mit sehr steinigen und mit Muscheln besetztem Grund. Ich habe damit fast keinen Großkarpfen mehr verloren, während ich mit den angeblich abriebfesten (und teureren) Karpfenvorfächern aus geflochtenem Material oft  Karpfen durch Abriss verloren habe, was eindeutig dadurch kam, dass das Vorfach über Steine oder Muscheln geschliffen ist, da es nicht am Knoten sondern in der Mitte gerissen war.
Auch beim Spinnangeln verwende ich nur noch Fluorocarbonvorfächer, allerdings wegen der Unsichtbarkeit im Wasser, denn eine geflochtene Schnur ist gerade an klaren Seen oder beim Angeln auf schnurscheue Fische wie Döbel oder Barsche nicht von Vorteil. Ehrlichgesagt habe ich zum Hechtangeln immer nur 28er Fluorocarbon als Vorfach genommen. Das könnte ein Hecht natürlich durchbeißen, aber bisher hatte ich immer Glück. In einem Zeitungsartikel hatte ich mal gelesen, das Fluorocarbon ab einer Stärke von 0,45 - 0,50 mm ziemlich hechtsicher ist.

Hier noch ein Link zum Thema Fluorocarbon:
Fluorocarbonbericht


----------



## Dorschi (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

@Veit 
Was macht die Eisvorhersage?


----------



## Veit (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

Sieht gut aus, heute morgen um 6 Uhr schon  2 Grad + in Magdeburg


----------



## peterSbizarre (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

@veit
sehe das genau so!

@dorschi
würde (egalb ob fluocarbon oder hardmono) eins der stärke 0,80mm wählen. ansonsten muss man das vorfach nach jedem gefangenen hecht kontrollieren und möglicherweise wegen schäden austauschen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

Moin,
also ich denke, daß auf Hecht NUR Stahl in Frage kommt!!
Ich nutze FC beim Meerforellen und Dorschblinkern in der Ostsee, wenn ich nicht gar durchgängig Monofil fische!!
Habe dabei bemerkt, wie leicht sich FC (im Gegensatz zu "normalem" Monofil) an den Muschelkanten aufrauht... "gar häßlich" sah das aus...

Weder FC, noch HardMono und "NormalMono" sind Hechtsicher, da hilft NUR Stahl!!

Aber jeder hat seine Meinung und Vorlieben... Also: Jeder wie er denkt  #h


----------



## Jirko (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

hallo dorschi #h

auch ich möchte dir vom einsatz von hardmonoschnüren bei der hechtpirsch abraten! stefan hat recht, für den hecht gibt es nur eine alternative und die heißt stahl! wenn dir ne bleibte dame einsteigt, macht diese mit ihren kauplatten in nullkommanix kleinholz aus dem monofilen vorfach...

...zumal der hecht mit dem ganzen, abgerissenen gerödel im schlund in den meisten fällen zum verenden verurteilt ist... entweder durch die verweigerung der nahrungsaufnahme oder halt verletzungsbedingt 

...überlegs dir bitte dorschi und lass dich nicht von diversen artikeln in den printmedien, welche hardmonoschnüre als DIE alternative für stahl ansehen, leiten #h


----------



## uer (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

|wavey: Jirko u. @ alle



> auch ich möchte dir vom einsatz von hardmonoschnüren bei der hechtpirsch abraten!


kann ich #d verstehen.
Ich angle wirklich sehr viel auf Hecht u. Co (ist ja zum Glück beruflich bedingt  ) u. konnte bis jetzt nichts negatives am Hardmono feststellen u. ich habe bestimmt nicht nur kleinst u. kleine Hechtdamen damit bei uns aus dem Bodden oder Peenestrom gezogen.
Im Gegenteil, ich finde das Stahl sogar etwas schlechter ist u. es da auch passiert das man nen schönen Hecht verliert. 

Alles hängt wie immer vom richtigen Verwendungszweck ab u. fast jedes hat sein führ und wieder, so ist es auch mit Hardmono, die richtige Stärke, ein bissel Glück u. *kein* 30pfünder knackt das Zeug so einfach

:s


----------



## Jirko (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

na da bin ich aber sprachlos uer... und dies meine ich aus voller überzeugung! auch ich bin schon nen paar jährchen leidenschaftlicher esox-hunter und hatte vor gut 4a mal ein paar erlebnisse mit hardmonoschnüren, welche sich in mein gehirn eingemeißelt haben  da sind mir nämlich innerhalb 1 woche 2 prachtdamen über´n teich gesegelt (zu stramm gedrillt, was im eifer des gefechtes leider ab und an vorkommt) und haben mit heftigsten schüttelattacken die hardmono mang ihren kauplatten schlicht & einfach durchgesemmelt ...

...so macht halt jeder seine erfahrungen und man(n) muß das ganze auch differenziert betrachten. sicherlich sind hardmonoschnüre ab einer 0,60er stärke auch "bedenkenlos" für die hechtpirsch einsetzbar (kommen ja im ursprung auch aus´m big-game-bereich, in welchem diese als alternative zu stahl eingesetzt werden), nur kann ich mit diesen stärken meine köder nicht mehr optimal präsentieren.

mich wundert´s wirklich, daß du mit diesen schnüren bis dato beste erfahrungen bei der hechtpirsch machen konntest. welche schnüre mit welcher stärke verwendest du denn an deinen montagen uer? gib mal büdde laut... dangäää #h


----------



## Dorschi (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

Ich bin auf hardmonoschnüre als Alternative gestoßen, da ich immer versuche, so fein, wie möglich zu fischen und mir ein paar gekaufte dünne Stahlvorfächer einfach gebrochen sind (Schnur etwas abgestoppt, weil Wurf zu weit und zapp Gufi oder Wobbler weg.) Welche qualitativ hochwertigen Stahlvorfächer könnt Ihr denn empfehlen? Gibt es eigentlich Vorfächer aus NiTi?


----------



## Jirko (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

hallo dorschi #h

gibt einige stahlgeflechte auf´m markt aber ich denke, sevenstrand und flexonit (je 49er = 7x7er flechtung) haben sich durchgesetzt und werden von vielen petrijüngern erfolgreich eingesetzt. ich fische z.b. flexonit und bin bis dato noch nie enttäuscht worden. sehr geschmeidig, braun brüniert und hervorragend zu crimpen... ich fische mit dem 0,36er (TK 11,5kg) #6

sicherlich muß man nach diversen attacken und längeren einsätzen das vorfach auswechseln, da es an den crimpstellen ausfasert und auch von knicken gezeichnet ist... aber bei welchen vorfächern muß man das nicht #h


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fluorocarbon auf Hecht, welche Stärke?*

Also ich habe mit Hardmono die gleichen Erfahrungen wie
Jirko und muss aber dazu sagen das ich es nicht weiter
benutzt habe. Das war im Einsatzbereich Köderfischvorfach.
Gib doch bitte mal ein paar Infos zum Einsatzgbiet.

Wenn es um Köderfischmontagen geht ist mir das Hardmono einfach zu steif. 
Ich verwende die schon genannten Stahlvorfächer.
Es gibt ja ziemlich viele möglichkeiten diese zu verarbeiten.
Einzelhakensystem, Schnellanschlagsystem mit 2 Drillingen + Einzelhaken usw.
Was schwebt Dir den so vor?

Beim Spinnfischen ist das Vorfach eher Nebensache meine ich. Dort verwende ich bei Blinkern und Wobblern von 20-80 gr. das preisgünstige grüne nylonumantelte Stahlvorfach mit 12 oder 15 kg aus den roten Spulen.
Davon gibt es auch mehrere Labels, aber ist ist eigendlich immer das gleiche drin.
Nur die Klemmhülsen sind unterschiedlich.
Das Vorfach wird dann auch schnell mal gewechselt wenn es Zicken macht.

Gruß
Gernot #h


----------

